# Freestyle Seminar



## ~Flying Coolie~ (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm so excited.... I had to brag! lol

Next weekend I'm doing a freestyle seminar with Jenelle Miller in Niagra Falls, ON. She's a 4 time World Finalist in the division of Freestyle Disc in both the Skyhoundz and USDNN organizations. She currently has two freestyle dogs competing; Ayleigh a Shetland Sheepdog, and Karu, an Australian Kelpie. 
In 2011, Karu placed first in both the Canadian Skyhoundz and USDNN Freestyle qualifier. And first at the quadruped distance competition. Freestyle is Jenelle's passion. She brings a lot of enthusiasm, energy, creativity, problem solving and knowledge to her teaching. She has a positive teaching method that makes learning fun for both handler and dog.

I had a private lesson with her in the summer with my German ******. She had has work on doing flips, leg vaults, and multiples. She already told me for the seminar she wants to work on doing "flyball turns" off me. I'm super excited to see what she has in store for us! He's a natural! I'm just along for the ride! lol I'll let you know how it goes! I'm hoping to have pictures/videos!


----------

